# Difficulty with fish kofte



## Suthseaxa (Jan 21, 2017)

Have any of you made fish kofte before? I'm a bit stuck!

I have successfully made Moroccan sardine kefta with nothing but finely minced sardines and spices. They worked beautifully and came out nice and firm.

Now I am trying to make one some inspired by an Indian cookbook I have and they are proving difficult. I originally though I would try using minced raw fish, potato and egg (the recipe calls for poached fish). They did not work. Then I went with the Moroccan method and used only minced raw fish. Also a fail. They fell apart.

Now I have a suspicion why. The fish I am using is frozen in an ice glaze and I think there is just too much water in it. Would I be better off poaching and cooling the fish then using potato/egg to remove/soak up the water. Perhaps if I were to make the mixture with raw fish, I should go for fresh? What do you think?


----------

